# 1939 Mercury Pacemaker "worlds Fair"



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 11, 2016)

New addition to the collection. Have to drive to the great state of Kentucky to pick it up.

All original paint and chrome.

Has fender ornament but it's not pictured. 

Tyler











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2016)

Oh Jesus.....:eek:


----------



## the2finger (Mar 11, 2016)

WaaWaaWeeWaa!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 11, 2016)

Great example !


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 11, 2016)

How did you find that one . Wow


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hell, *I'd* drive to KY from Cali to pick that beauty up!


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 11, 2016)

Great score Tyler!


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 11, 2016)

Jackpot!


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 11, 2016)

Killer score!! What's the back story? Please tell...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 11, 2016)

whoot whoo......a lot of great bikes popping up in the last 12 months


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 11, 2016)

Good for you man!!! It needs a custom made accessory.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 11, 2016)

Well worth the drive for sure awesome find, congrats and enjoy it!!


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 11, 2016)

Jesus H.... that's a beauty. If you get tired of it send it to me.


----------



## mrg (Mar 11, 2016)

Man that's nice almost a twin to slick,s


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 11, 2016)

Killllllllllllleeeerrr!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 11, 2016)

Guys, thanks for the kind words. This is one I've wanted for awhile. To find it in such great shape is amazing to me. 

I got the lead through a Facebook posting showing off some of my bikes and asking for leads. 

I made an offer and It stuck so now I'm planning my trip to go grab it! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 11, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Hell, *I'd* drive to KY from Cali to pick that beauty up!




Well then make the drive and drop it off in Georgia. I'd have a Coke waiting for you for your time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodeo1988 (Mar 12, 2016)

Congrats Tyler!!! Made sure to bring it to Cleveland swap meet Lol


----------



## slick (Mar 12, 2016)

Black, maroon and supposedly red are the only colors that were available with all the deluxe chrome parts and aluminum fenders. 

Thanks to mrg for posting the photo of mine. All original, untouched. 

Yours has a few things that are odd. The painted fender braces, i would strip that paint off. The seat seems to have been swapped considering condition compared to the bike? Great find though. Yours and mine appear to be the best original examples in the hobby. I have seen one red one fully deluxed but i haven't seen enough photos of it to decipher if its all original or an older restoration.


----------



## dodgerblue (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice score, for sure...


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Mar 12, 2016)

Great bike, congrats!  8 hours driving for a bike like that is a great way to spend a day!


----------



## mrg (Mar 12, 2016)

I would drive 8 hrs any day for a bike like that!


----------



## poolboy1 (Mar 13, 2016)

very nice


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks again for all your compliments. Bikes like this keep us all on the hunt.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 14, 2016)

Pics from the road, please!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 14, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Pics from the road, please!




Headed out Friday to get it. I'll keep everyone updated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm not trying to be a grumpy old curmudgeon here but I feel the need to caution you that its really unwise to go public with a score like this (or any decent score for that matter) until its firmly in your grasp. Its just a personal rule of mine anyway, I've witnessed a few heartbreaks on here from people doing just that. Hope it works out for you,  good luck.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Headed out Friday to get it. I'll keep everyone updated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






bikewhorder said:


> I'm not trying to be a grumpy old curmudgeon here but I feel the need to caution you that its really unwise to go public with a score like this (or any decent score for that matter) until its firmly in your grasp. Its just a personal rule of mine anyway, I've witnessed a few heartbreaks on here from people doing just that. Hope it works out for you,  good luck.




I just asked for the rest of the week off....Kentucky here I come!!!!!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 14, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I just asked for the rest of the week off....Kentucky here I come!!!!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Don't worry Tyler Mike doesn't even know where Kentucky is! V/r Shawn


----------



## chitown (Mar 14, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I've witnessed a few heartbreaks on here from people doing just that. Hope it works out for you,  good luck.




Meanwhile in the world of _*Competitive Bicycle Collecting TM*_...


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 14, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Don't worry Tyler Mike doesn't even know where Kentucky is! V/r Shawn




Not worried after seeing his map. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 15, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Not worried after seeing his map.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LMFAO


----------



## azbug-i (Mar 16, 2016)

Great find!!!


----------



## stoney (Mar 16, 2016)

WOW, beautiful. I'd go to hell to pick that up.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 16, 2016)

stoney said:


> WOW, beautiful. I'd go to hell to pick that up.




You been to Kentucky?  V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 16, 2016)

HAHAHA!!! I beat you! I just pulled up to Kentucky!!! Now where's that Merc?!?!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 16, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotrod62 (Mar 17, 2016)

love it................


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 17, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> HAHAHA!!! I beat you! I just pulled up to Kentucky!!! Now where's that Merc?!?!



Actually that looks like Marietta, GA to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 17, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Actually that looks like Marietta, GA to me. V/r Shawn




I just noticed that. Oddly enough I live 15 minutes from the big chicken. 

Fun fact. Way before I was born here (in the 80's)...phone books would advertise their businesses location based on the big chicken.

Example "Shane's bbQ, 20 miles north of the big chicken on hwy 41.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 18, 2016)

So I got this today and it's way nicer than I expected. He also had the original grips, taillight, and fender ornament.





Got this crusty Colson flyer at antique archeology on the way home: 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Mar 18, 2016)

Talk about a score, I love happy endings & great luck with them.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 18, 2016)

God that pacemaker is spectacular!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 18, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> God that pacemaker is spectacular!



Wait till you see it with the fender ornament, twilight and grips...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

